# Ssh Into Ubuntu Via Thunderbolt



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2011)

Mods, if this is the wrong section, feel free to move.

Does anyone have any info on how to ssh into Ubuntu via an Android phone, obviously a Thunderbolt. I have done a bit of Google searching, but I am afraid that my computer/linux nerdery hasn't attained a high enough level to be able to do this solo. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

I do this daily.

On your PC:

```
sudo apt-get install ssh<br />
sudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config<br />
```
Find the line with "Port 22" and change the number to something else (plenty of ISP's block this port)

Save the file then:

```
sudo service ssh restart
```
Then forward that port on your router.

Port #, inbound, TCP.

As far as an Android client to connect with I prefer ConnectBot.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

these are links for arch linux but only the package management will vary.
SSH: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Secure_Shell
SSHKeys: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSH_Keys
Android apps to ssh: irssi-connectbot - http://code.google.com/p/irssi-connectbot/ - very easy to gen-keys to use with that app.
BTE Better Terminal Emulator - https://market.android.com/details?id=com.magicandroidapps.bettertermpro&hl=en
ssh with bte - http://www.magicandroidapps.com/wiki//index.php?title=SSH_Client


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks guys...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

